# 7mm Ammo



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there any place or anyone in the Weber County area that sells ammunition for a Winchester 7mm Rem. Mag. by the individual round?
I just don't hunt that much and would rather buy 4 or 5 rounds, than a box of 20.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No store would break up a box, but you might find a garage sale that has a few rounds laying around. Heck, just buy a box, it's not like they will go bad.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm willing to bet that you don't practice much? Heck, I shoot a 20 pack every time I go to the range.-----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That reminds me of Mexico. You can buy anything one at a time down there. 

I agree just buy a box of ammo. At only 5 rounds a year you will be set for the next 5. 

Springville Shooter, I would hate to start to add up what I soot each time that I head out for a shooting session. I know that it keeps me fairly busy during the winter reloading all the cases back up.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I know, I can't imagine wanting to buy shells by the handful, but I know a guy who hunts with a 32 win spl. He never takes a practice shot and he won't shoot further than 100 yards. He seems to bring home a buck each year. Not for me though. ----SS


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for telling me where NOT to buy ammo.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Unfortunately ammo doesn't come in 5 packs. The standard packaging for rifle ammo is a box of 20, even if you buy bulk ammo most of the time it will come in boxes of 20 up to the amount that you ordered. You might find a individual that is willing to sell you 5 rounds but with the shortage that is going on right now I doubt it and it looks like you want Winchester brand which will narrow the possibilities down even further.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

When you eliminate all of the impossibilities, you're left with the possibilities. You're not going to find a retail store that will sell you less than a box. I doubt you'll find anyone who reloads their own that will sell you just a few. (Liability issues are just one reason). Garage sales or maybe a pawn shop?

Or just man up and buy a _whole_ box.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

And that is my hope. I am aware of stores packaging and distribution. I was just hoping to find an individual that had some lying around. Thank you for your reply. Also, brand doesn't matter for the ammo, that is just the type of gun. Thank you again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in Southern Davis County, if you want to come by I can find you 4.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have bought partial boxes of ammo at NPS before. My brother just bought a bag of loose .50 caliber rounds there the other day. They sell things that came from boxes damaged during shipping. It's completely hit or miss though. Not sure of any companies like that in the Weber area, but if you are down in SLC, you might give them a try.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Huge 29 I sent you a PM.

Thanks Wind In His Hair, I will check that store out.


----------



## Adnaram (Jul 10, 2013)

IF you cant get them form Huge 29, PM Me. Im in Weber County and im sure I can find you a few shells. Me and my my boys all shoot 7MM's


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Did you get some ammo yet?


----------



## Mauserwonk (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow.. What an odd request. I NEVER like to go hunting without at least two boxes on hand and usualy have much more ammo with me then that. You would really spend the money and time for your gun, gear, lisence etc. etc. and venture into hunting camp with only 4 or 5 rounds??? Wow! One bullet Barney is alive and well, Lol..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The last 5 years of my big game hunting I have only fired 15 rounds at 12 animals and have ended up with 12 dead animals. 

Now for the practice range I have shot in excess of 500 rounds.


----------



## Mauserwonk (Oct 29, 2013)

The majority of my hunts are also bang/flop as well. But I still would never go into the field with only one magazine of ammo.. In over 30 years of hunting I have only emptied my rifle on about two occasions, big buck, offhand was the only option because of brush and whatnot, he was moving out fast and I knew it was take the shot or kiss it goodbye. So I did. It does happen. Do that once with 4 shells and your hunt is over. Most guys spend more than a box of shells on fuel for an ATV, hunter orange, beer, you name it.. No way to go on a hunt IMO.. Besides, shooting is fun. Skip the soda pops for a couple weeks and buy a box of shells for cryin out loud.


----------



## Mauserwonk (Oct 29, 2013)

If you are still serious about this then sometimes ytou can get partial boxes on Gunbroker.com.. Aim well.


----------

